# Strings Gauges for Fender P Bass



## patata (May 27, 2014)

Hey 
So I found a place as a bassist in a band and they're playing in AADG,Drop C,Drop A#.

I have a 1979 Fender P bass,which has a 32'' neck IIRC.

What gauges should I get for these tunings,the bass itself was a gift and I never changed strings.I have no clue as for brands/gauges/materials etc.

We play doom and I need a fat,chunky and low bass sound.


----------



## ixlramp (May 27, 2014)

AADG, CGCF and A#FA#D# ...
http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart130105.pdf
You can use this chart to approximate tensions of other brands of roundwound, for a scale other than 34" multiply the chart value by (32/34)squared.
There is a large change of pitch and tension between AADG and A#FA#D# which may change the neck curve, setup and action.
Here's my method:
Work out the theoretical average tuning of the 3 you use, A#/B G C F?
Use the chart to choose a custom set of singles that is tension-balanced in the average tuning, and where every string is within 30-50 pounds in every tuning. This method will minimise the tension imbalances in each tuning.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (May 27, 2014)

There was no a 32" scale P bass in the 70's. Standard scale length is 34". If it's 32" scale, and a Fender, it was made within the last 20 years, and either in Mexico or Japan.

You'll never be able to go from C down to A with the same string set. Get a good set for A tuning and use a capo to get C, or just play riffs in a closed fingering. Go with Kalium (Circle K) Strings.


----------



## Murmel (May 27, 2014)

TheEmptyCell said:


> You'll never be able to go from C down to A with the same string set. Get a good set for A tuning and use a capo to get C, or just play riffs in a closed fingering. Go with Kalium (Circle K) Strings.


It's more than possible, it just depends on what sound you're after. It's going to be looser and more clicky when tuning down to A with a string gauge stuitable for C, but it's definitely doable. 
From your tag I guess you're a Dingwall player, so I see where you're coming from, having the piano-like B-string is pretty sweet sometimes. Though, if the OP wanted a chrystal clear low string he shouldn't be playing a P-bass in the first place.

I've never used a capo on my bass, but I would take a big guess that it just wouldn't work very well for such thick strings. Again, I haven't tried it myself because I've never been in a situation where I've even considered it.
I have however gone from E to B on the same set of strings and while it wasn't optimal, it worked as long as you payed some attention to what you were doing. If you're doing only live and no studio work, it's not as picky what tension you got on your strings.

Bass is not like guitar in the sense that it sounds like ass when you've got bad string tension on guitar. SS.org makes string changes so much more complicated than they have to be 

Since you're playing doom, OP, I would go for a slightly looser tension. I just works _so well_ on Precision basses.


----------



## ixlramp (May 28, 2014)

Looking at the D'Addario chart and compensating a little for a 32" scale: a .145 will do it for A to C, then i would add .085, .065, .050 for FA#D# to ADG.


----------



## stevexc (May 28, 2014)

If it's actually a 34" (standard) scale, I'd grab a 5-string set of custom lights (45-135) and toss the .105 out. If it IS a 32" which would be weird for a P-bass I'd do the same with super lights (40-125).


----------



## patata (May 28, 2014)

TheEmptyCell said:


> There was no a 32" scale P bass in the 70's.



It's a 1979,judging from the serial number.
Now,I'm not 100% it is a 32'' but it seems a bit smaller than an Ibanez SR300 I tried.


Thanks a ton guys!


----------



## vansinn (May 28, 2014)

Probably not really relevant, but if you need to play in different tunings requiring different strings, maybe install a ball-drop-in bridge and a set of tuners with a slotted shaft.
Allows very fast string swaps 

Also, if you favour slightly thinner strings, D'Addario Flattops have higher tension (~ 8-10%) than round wounds, while keeping almost the same tone.
AFAIK, GHS DDT (double drop tuning) strings also have slightly higher tension, and some over a basstalks have commented they're really neat for changing at least fairly related tunings with good fast lock-in to pitch.


----------



## eyeswide (May 28, 2014)

patata said:


> Hey
> So I found a place as a bassist in a band and they're playing in AADG,Drop C,Drop A#.



Those tunings... I would never want to play such different tunings on the same bass. Having the same gauge of strings on more than a full tone of adjustment in tuning is just asking for trouble.


----------



## patata (May 28, 2014)

eyeswide said:


> Those tunings... I would never want to play such different tunings on the same bass. Having the same gauge of strings on more than a full tone of adjustment in tuning is just asking for trouble.



Of course I will need two more basses,I am just asking around to see the gauges for each string.


----------



## stevexc (May 28, 2014)

You could just get a 5 string and tune it to A Standard. Tune the A up to A# for the songs where you need that open and the D down to a C when you need that.


----------



## eyeswide (May 28, 2014)

patata said:


> Of course I will need two more basses,I am just asking around to see the gauges for each string.



As mentioned above, Circle K is your best bet when playing around with custom sets, as it's easy to get the right tension. Or, if a tuning doesn't feel right with a specific gauge, you'll have a stronger basis for comparison.


----------



## cakejetski (May 28, 2014)

I would highly recommend this set of Circle K strings.

I use it on my 34" and it is optimal tension anywhere from low A to B, but I have dropped it down to F# before and it still sounds fine.

As for tuning, my say is ADGC. You can drop the D to a C too if you'd like for drop C songs.


----------



## patata (May 29, 2014)

stevexc said:


> You could just get a 5 string



I don't want to spend money I don't have on a bass,I already have a really good bass.I also don't like 5 strings.


----------



## Murmel (May 29, 2014)

cakejetski said:


> As for tuning, my say is ADGC. You can drop the D to a C too if you'd like for drop C songs.



I completely overlooked this. Best advice so far.


----------



## Vigaren (May 29, 2014)

I have a P-bass from 1986 thats in drop C at the moment. I am using 70 -135 for that. For drop A a would go for atleast 160 and beyond! I am getting a 5 for drop A stuff later. 

I think P-basses sound great for metal, really aggressive and balanced. Good luck!


----------

